# EOS factory tour story posted...



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

Just a note that we have published our factory tour story on the front page of the site.
*Full story...*


----------



## Furiator (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: EOS factory tour story posted... ([email protected])*

Thanks,
After touring a Toyota plant a few years back, I am amazed at the lack of human input required by VW... is less human input a way of reducing human error???? That remains to be seen, and is an age old debate.
What color is this Eos? 








That is the color blue I am salivating over.


----------



## Erick_NL (Mar 30, 2006)

*Re: EOS factory tour story posted... ([email protected]ex)*

Thnx...... greath story....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SaucemanVR6 (Jan 20, 2001)

*Re: EOS factory tour story posted... ([email protected])*

Impressive. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sirAQUAMAN64 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: EOS factory tour story posted... (SaucemanVR6)*

I wouldn't have noticed this without this thread.
Usually I only look for new items listed centre main page, not photo icon stories on the right (I usually think they are stories already listed centre).
Good work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: EOS factory tour story posted... (sirAQUAMAN64)*

Weighing in on the age old debate of whether robots make better cars than humans (less human error. lol) In Germany Mercedes has gone for the robot approach while BMW has gone for the "hand crafted" route. Obviously, both use robots and humans, but comparatively BMW requires more human input and uses fewer robots. My take is that while you can get a superior car from the handcrafted approach but there is less consistency and you are also more likely to get a lemon. I have personally heard more people grumble about their BMW's being lemons than their Mercedes.


_Modified by northvw at 1:31 PM 8-17-2006_


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: EOS factory tour story posted... ([email protected])*

Thanks for a great posting of the factory tour. I plan to fly to Lisbon next March. What would be required to schedule a factory tour?


----------



## BigFoot-74205 (Jan 26, 2006)

Great article Jamie, thanks for posting it.


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: EOS factory tour story posted... ([email protected])*

If anyone else is having problems getting to the factory story via the above link - try going back to the homepage and then link through the feature there.
Some comments from the tour. I noted none of the cars had the new silver colored surround around the radio. Is this just an added feature for the U.S. or were these photos taken some time ago before the switch was made from black to silver? I also found it interesting that the roofs are painted in a different location. One would be advised to check carefully upon delivery to see that the roof paint matches the body paint as different hues are possible from different paint batches. The fact that a majority of the EOS's are being manufactured in silver color is born out by the photos. Thanks again for a great posting.


----------



## sp_wh (Dec 2, 2005)

Posted in The Car Lounge:

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I just added a gallery of photos with a few more additional ones for those interested. They can be found *HERE*
This oddball was sitting out to the side as an example of the custom paint capabilities offered to european customers. My guess is not many would even consider this color. However in Europe you *can* order your Eos in *any* color you want - they will even custom match/blend paints if you're willing to step up with the money.


----------



## JML (Jun 19, 2000)

*Re: (sp_wh)*

Sadly, I've seen two cars (one BMW 850 and a heavily souped-up Golf III) in that particular color in my town. I'm A Celebrity - Get Me Out Of Here!


----------



## northvw (Jul 14, 2006)

*Added photos*

Thanks for the added shots. I was surprised to see the long uncovered pony tails on workers along the line. Don't think OSHA would allow such a risk to be encoutered around working machinery here in the U.S.


----------



## Xris (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: EOS factory tour story posted... ([email protected])*

I read the article which was really impressive. However, I noticed that there wasn't any water-proof test mentioned at the end of the production cycle. Could this be possible, especially since we know that is one of convertibles major weak points?
Take a look at the following pics I found:


































_Modified by Xris at 7:57 AM 8-28-2006_


----------



## Xris (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: EOS factory tour story posted... ([email protected])*

Some bad news concerning water intrusion... http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2797280
Can the author of the "EOS Factory Tour" article or anyone else tell us whether the above pictures content is a standard procedure for every car produced?


_Modified by Xris at 10:26 AM 8-30-2006_


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: EOS factory tour story posted... (Xris)*

It is standard for all cars to be run through the water test area. We actually didn't see that specific area and I forgot to add it. Leaks *shouldn't* be a problem, but I guess you never know.
Paint is mixed in batches and those batches are consistent when they are handed to the suppliers. You shouldn't find variations due to different batches as it is controlled pretty carefully.
Some existing European 2006 models were still being built at the Factory and don't have the more recent addition of the silver painted radio surround. This is being phased in on European cars and isn't reflected in the photos.
- jamie


----------



## oj1480 (Jun 6, 2006)

*Re: EOS factory tour story posted... ([email protected])*

I see dirts


----------

